# Kitten vs Front Row



## chemistry_geek (Jul 11, 2006)

http://www.devilducky.com/media/46869/

Enjoy!


----------



## Mikuro (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, that's one brave fellow. Personally, I would not encourage my cat to attack my notebook screen. Cat claws can't be good for LCDs.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 11, 2006)

I bet he then will complain about his screen and Mac scratching everywhere. I especially liked the point (near the end of the video) when the kitten starts biting the power cord. Can you say one dead cat.


----------



## simbalala (Jul 11, 2006)

Mikuro said:


> Well, that's one brave fellow. Personally, I would not encourage my cat to attack my notebook screen. Cat claws can't be good for LCDs.


Brave or stupid? There are lots and lots of cat toys that cost far, far, less than $2,000.


----------



## fryke (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah, but they ain't that stylish and most don't come with a remote.


----------



## adambyte (Jul 11, 2006)

Satcomer said:


> I especially liked the point (near the end of the video) when the kitten starts biting the power cord. Can you say one dead cat.



Our cat used to chew on power wires until he got a little shock. We think he did it for the little "buzz" it provided. He lived to a very ripe old age despite his weird addiction to electricity.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Jul 11, 2006)

we used to have a kitten that would bite the small christmas light bulbs on our tree.  we had to not put light around the bottom half of the tree to keep him from doing it.  we were sick of trying to get broken glass out of the carpet.


----------



## HateEternal (Jul 11, 2006)

The best part about this post  is that instead of everyone going "Awww isn't that cute!" They all went "Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh! That poor Mac!!" Which is the same reaction I had, even though it was pretty cute.


----------



## fryke (Jul 12, 2006)

Don't underestimate some people. At least my ex-girlfriend thought the kitten was cute and didn't care much about the 'book.


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 12, 2006)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 13, 2006)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Delete please


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 13, 2006)

Sorry. Please delete.


----------



## symphonix (Jul 14, 2006)

When our dog was a puppy she bit through both the power and video-out cables on my iBook, costing me quite a bit in replacement.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jul 15, 2006)

the kitten was declawed, you can tell by no marks being left on the screen.  My cat did stuff like that when he was a kitten chasing my mouse cursor around on my desktop


----------



## Mikuro (Jul 15, 2006)

RGrphc2 said:


> the kitten was declawed


 I always forget about that possibility. *grumble* Evil humans...

I'm proud to have scratch marks all up my arm, thankyouverymuch!


----------

